# Zigview R



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

So who has one and what do You use it for?

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Hold on... gotta check Google on this one.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh, that's really neat. Now I have to save my money for a new gadget. Thanks. :(


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for that Don, what a cool device.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't currently use the Auto shutter for capturing movement. (Haven't ever actually.) 
I use it for candid shots in public where people don't realize I;m pointing and shooting the camera. Also for studio work in odd Tripod situations like vertical shots or High on the tripod.

It is a Fun tool to work with.

Don


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 18, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Thanks for that Don, what a cool device.




First the link:

http://www.intro2'2'.co.uk/pages/zigview3.htm

Then the question; do you think a sophisticated device like that will work on Nikons, Geoff?
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> I don't currently use the Auto shutter for capturing movement. (Haven't ever actually.)
> I use it for candid shots in public where people don't realize I;m pointing and shooting the camera. Also for studio work in odd Tripod situations like vertical shots or High on the tripod.
> 
> It is a Fun tool to work with.
> ...



If I may ask, how much did it cost?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

Clicio Barroso said:


> First the link:
> 
> http://www.intro2'2'.co.uk/pages/zigview3.htm
> 
> ...



Nah, it is for Pentax and Canon only, us Nikon users have eyes even in the back of our heads
:shock:8):roll:


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> If I may ask, how much did it cost?


Actually, don't quite remember. Had it a while.

B&H page: Zigview R

It comes with eyepiece adaptors for many cameras. Also other accessories.

Don


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 18, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Nah, it is for Pentax and Canon only, us Nikon users have eyes even in the back of our heads



Well, that's good news!
Now if you only open them eyes just for a moment, you surely would rush to the shop and buy some Canons!

:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

DonRicklin;125' said:
			
		

> Actually, don't quite remember. Had it a while.
> 
> B&H page: Zigview R
> 
> ...



Well, dang. I checked the manufacturer website and it didn't list B&H as a distributor, so I didn't bother to check. That'll teach me!

Thanks for the link. Looks like a worthwhile addition to my gadget collection.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

Not much that B&H doesn't carry. And free shipping for NAPP members. I just ordered a new 2GHz MacBook I'll have tomorrow to replace this dying one.


Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice. Get the black one?


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> Nice. Get the black one?


No, White, like the current one. The change will be less apparent.



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Makes spending money so much easier when you can fool yourself, huh? 

I went with the black one, because once again, I am that "fool and his money" that so many people talk about.


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 18, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> I just ordered a new 2GHz MacBook I'll have tomorrow to replace this dying one.
> Don



Don,

I wish you like it. 
I have just bought one and I am loving every minute of our relationship; it is fast, reliable, sleek and sexy. And you can take it to bed!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

NO more like so the Wife doesn't notice!



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> NO more like so the Wife doesn't notice!
> 
> 
> 
> Don



Ah... message received!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

Clicio Barroso said:


> Don,
> 
> I wish you like it.
> I have just bought one and I am loving every minute of our relationship; it is fast, reliable, sleek and sexy. And you can take it to bed!


Check my sig, I have one already, though slightly slower. But I dropped it! Will make lovel spare parts. Like the Battery and Charger!

:(

Don


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 18, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> But I dropped it! Will make lovely spare parts.



Yes, I've heard elsewhere you dropped it, Don.
I had one or two drops with and old g4 I had, but not so serious as yours.
Sold it in one piece!


----------

